# Does chromablast have issues with "blue lint spots" like sublimation does?



## cookie86 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have been using sublimation for my shirts but since I use primarily white shirts the dreaded blue lint stains have begun driving me insane. No matter how much I seem to lint roll there's always pesky blue stains on my shirts! I am considering switching to chromablast since I primarily do onesies (I'm not super concerned with the lifespan of the ink since kids will outgrow it LONG before it fades).

Does the Chromablast have the same issue or do I only experience this problem because of the Polyester?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------

